# BMX-Rad-Empfehlung für 9jährigen?



## nula (11. Dezember 2010)

So, nachdem ich den Fred schon auf Empfehlung vom Fahrradforum ins MTB-Forum getragen habe, hoffe ich, dass ich mit meiner Frage hier richtig bin und mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen kann.

Eines unserer Kinder (jetzt 9 1/2 Jahre) scheint schon fast verwachsen   mit Rädern aller Art und versucht seit 2 Jahren die tollsten  Kunststücke,  bevorzugt mit dem inzwischen abgelegten Kinderfahrrädchen  seiner  Schwester. Da wird gehüpft, über selbst gebaute Schanzen oder  Balken  oder Treppenstufen gefahren,.... Nun wünscht er sich von Herzen  ein  entsprechendes Fahrrad. 
(Und mir stehen langsam die Haare zu Berge vor Sorge, dass das Kinderrad unter ihm zusammenbricht.)

Aber was macht das wirklich Sinn? (und ist finanzierbar??? )

Wir wollen nicht irgendwelchen Schrott kaufen. Vielleicht ist es auch  sinnvoll noch ein bisschen zu warten??? (Momentan macht er Radsport im  Verein - Er fährt Kunstrad, aber das ist nicht die Herausforderung, die  er draußen sucht.)


nun bin ich im Netz über dieses Rad gestolpert:
http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/Felt_B...2010/24-1-3358
Söhnlein bemängelte nun, dass es keine Pegs hat. Und dass sich der Lenker nich 360° drehen lässt.

Langsam habe ich schon mehr recherchiert als für meine Diplomabreit und werd trotzdem nicht schlauer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber Söhnlein ist natürlich im  Alleingang noch zu jung, um zu wissen,  was er will und braucht. Was er  tun will, weiß er schon. (Sprich:  Hüpfen, Springen, Balancieren, aber eher im urbanen Raum ... und nicht  unsere Schwarzwaldberge hinab rasen. Da gäb es hier vor Ort  leichter  jemanden, der einen Rat geben könnte) 



Habt Ihr ein Rat für mich?

Danke!

Nula


----------



## pebcak (11. Dezember 2010)

Das wollte ich meinem Sohn auch kaufen, aber das ist mir zu schwer. Momentan liebäugel ich mit dem Stereo Speaker, knapp 2kg leichter und 0,5" länger als das Felt. Kurbel werde ich tauschen gegen irgendwas um die 150mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nula (11. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antwort!

Na ja, gegen die Gurke, auf der er sich im Moment versucht, ist es wahrscheinlich federleicht...

So und nun schnell noch blamier: 
2 kg weniger Gewicht sind der Vorteil, der 100 Euro entspricht? 
(Hier haben von 4 Kindern immer noch 3 zu finanzierende Hobbies und sind noch nicht in dem Alter und in der Lage, das selbst zu tun, deshalb sollten 100 Euro mehr natürlich gut bedacht sein ;-)  )

Der Satz ist leider Latein für mich:_ Kurbel werde ich tauschen gegen irgendwas um die 150mm._ sorry, aber noch Laie-iger als ich kann man wohl nicht sein. 

Wann (mit welcher Körpergröße) braucht man denn ein größeres Rad?
Also, wie lange hätte er denn Freude an dem Teil?

Und was ich ja noch immer nicht wirklich weiß, ist das, was er tun will BMX odre doch Street Trial???

Hach, Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## BMXingFelix (12. Dezember 2010)

An sich wäre ein 18" Rad für ihn ziemlich gut, es sei denn, er ist extrem groß, und wenn das budget das zulässt, würde ich die finger von felt lassen, das ist der größte schrott, denn sollte ihm das bmx fahren spaß machen, und er tatsächlich intensiv damit anfagen, wird im laufe der Zeit vor allem bei felt räder etwas kaputt gehen, Und die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das felt immer spezial systeme und maße nimmt, sodass man das rad nur schwer mit anderen teile kombinieren kann. Weiterhin sind sie sehr schwer und die qualität dementsprechend schlecht, gute räder wären zb. von Eastern Bikes, United, WeThePeople, Stereo, Verde... und zu den Pegs, ich glaube nicht das er so schnell pegs braucht, da grinden sehr schwer ist, vorallem für einen 9-jährigen, weiterhin ist es nicht schlimm wenn der lenker sich nicht um 360 grad drehen lässt, da ein Barpin (360 grad drehung des lenkers) auch sehr schwer ist, und man wenn er diesen trick dann tatsächlich probiert, mann das fahrrad für wenig geld auch so umrüsten kann das es geht


----------



## pebcak (12. Dezember 2010)

nula schrieb:


> So und nun schnell noch blamier:
> 2 kg weniger Gewicht sind der Vorteil, der 100 Euro entspricht?
> (Hier haben von 4 Kindern immer noch 3 zu finanzierende Hobbies und sind noch nicht in dem Alter und in der Lage, das selbst zu tun, deshalb sollten 100 Euro mehr natürlich gut bedacht sein ;-)  )
> 
> Der Satz ist leider Latein für mich:_ Kurbel werde ich tauschen gegen irgendwas um die 150mm._ sorry, aber noch Laie-iger als ich kann man wohl nicht sein.



Mein Sohn ist ebenfalls 9, fährt schon ein kleines 26" MTB und bekommt zum Geburtstag das Stereo. Schon beim MTB hat sich gezeigt, dass 2 Kilo Unterschied für Dinge wie Springen, längere Fahrten und eben Geländefahrten nicht unerheblich sind, speziell bei dem Körpergewicht eines Kindes. Ich kann den finanziellen Einwand jedoch verstehen. Wir fahren sehr viel Rad (also auch Urlaub mit Zelt und so) daher lohnt sich das.

Kinder haben kürzere Beine, deswegen bekommt mein Sohn auch eine kürzere Kurbel.

20" BMX kann er fahren bis zur Rente, eventuell wird er sich später einen längeren Rahmen und höherwertige Teile holen, aber an der Radgrösse ändert sich nix. Er kann auch Street & Dirt damit fahren. 

Ein BMX mit 18"Rädern würde ich in dem Alter nicht mehr kaufen. Eher was leichtes mit kurzem Rahmen in 20".

Ein Racebike wär aber schon was anderes als ein Allroundbike. Sind auch wesentlich leichter, aber eben nicht für Street/Park/Dirt ausgelegt afaik.

PS. Ja, Pegs lassen sich nachträglich montieren.


----------



## nula (12. Dezember 2010)

@BMXingFelix
Vielen Dank, mit der Klartextanwort kann ich gut was anfangen. 
Genau das ahnte ich wohl schon, deshalb war ich auch so zögerlich mit dem Rad.

Also, er ist normal groß, eher aber groß als klein. Somit weiß ich jetzt schon mal, welche Größe wir suchen. Dann recherchier ich mal nach den anderen Herstellern, denn dass man etwas austauschen kann, macht ja Sinn, weil er, wenn er so ein Rad hat, wohl nachmittags nur noch auf der Straße wohnen wird.

Vom Kunstradfahren kennt er natürlich das Fahren auf dem Hinterrad und das Drehen des Lenkers und noch ein paar Kunststücken, die sich sicher nicht so leicht wie er es denkt auf das BMX fahren übertragen lassen.

Pegs kann man ja sicherlich auch nachträglich montieren, oder?

@ pebcak, 
danke auch Dir
Kurbel ist das, wo die Pedalen dran sind???_
Ein BMX mit 18"Rädern würde ich in dem Alter nicht mehr kaufen. Eher was leichtes mit kurzem Rahmen in 20". 		_
Das wäre dann z.B.....???? 

Wo kann man denn so was gebraucht herbekommen?


----------



## pebcak (12. Dezember 2010)

nula schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn so was gebraucht herbekommen?



Im Bikemarkt, Kleinanzeigen oder Fahrradhändler?

Bei Kleinanzeigen/Ebay etc. darauf achten, dass ein Eigentumsnachweis dabei ist.


----------



## vollepullebmx (13. Dezember 2010)

schau dir mal das Nitrous (by Eastern) Shock an das ist so ein Mittelding kleiner Rahmen usw. aber schon 20" Laufräder sowas kann man auch gut nachrüsten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



www.bmxer.de


----------



## BMXingFelix (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja, die Kurbeln sind das wo die Pedalen drankommen  und zu dem Felt, den Lenker kann man um 360° drehen, da dort ein "Rotorsystem" ist, so kann man den lenker 374758 Mal in eine Richtung drehen, und man kann immer noch fahren. Andere Räder haben einen sehr langen Bautenzug, da kann man den Lenker mindestens 1mal drehen oder 2 mal drehen, dann muss man ihn allerdings zurückdrehen. Weiterhin, sind wahrscheinlich auch Pegs dabei... nur da sie normalerweise überall mitgeliefert werden, werden sie evt. nicht mehr extra aufgeführt. Denn von pebcak gemeinten Kurbeltausch, muss man allerdings bei 18" Rädern nicht mehr durchführen. Aber das hängt auch stark vom Budget ab, denn in 2 Jahren, bräuchte er dann ein neues Rad, oder sehr viele neue Teile, da das alte zu klein ist. Wenn dieses Geld nicht vorhanden ist, er also mit dem Rad so lange fahren soll wie möglich dann würde ich direkt in ein 20" investieren, ABER voher auf die Rahmengröße achten, denn das ist entscheidend! Mit einem 20.5"er wird dein Sohn keinen großen Spaß haben. Um dir die Suche zu erleichtern, gucke doch mal hier:
www.parano-garage.de
www.bikestation-bs.de
www.kunstform.org
Je nach Budget sind hier evt noch ein Paar Räder:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=14046
+ viel Cromo für den Preis
+19,5" Rahmen
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=13711
+20" Rahmen
-zu viel Hi-Ten Stahl
+2 Pegs

Dass sind allerdings auch nur ein Paar, am besten guckst du mit deinem Sohn noch mal in Ruhe alle Räder durch!
und Vergiss nicht:
Finger weg von Felt!


----------

